# Mexico Dangerous----- YES



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

You have not seen this on TV but just the other day this was at the scene of a shoot out in a Northern Mexico border town where the true drug war is raging. The guys in the suburban lost.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy smokes, is that a .50 cal machine gun?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Neck-deep said:


> Holy smokes, is that a .50 cal machine gun?


Yes. They were not able to get it up and running in time.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

great. whats next? Glad I read this. Makes me feel safe.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

24Buds said:


> great. whats next? Glad I read this. Makes me feel safe.


If you knew how many hand grenades are seized weekly in all of the Mexico border towns you would be shocked.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

And that .50 was smuggled into Mexico after it was purchased here in the US....... RIGHT


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

seattleman1969 said:


> And that .50 was smuggled into Mexico after it was purchased here in the US....... RIGHT


 you know it. Prolly came from Houston like the rest of them. Time to rethink this "war"


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

seattleman1969 said:


> And that .50 was smuggled into Mexico after it was purchased here in the US....... RIGHT


You beat me to it, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Wait a minute*

Wait a minute, That's my suburban. LOL J/K


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

how did they have that barrel in the vehicle before the windows were all busted out?


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

What border town? Never seen a handicap sign where I cross at.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

...and I bet the ammo along with that Burb are from here as well! Heck I am surprised they did not have a F250 4x4 crew cab diesel King Ranch instead of that Burb...LOL!


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Man. I heard over the radio that Spring Breakers are urged not to venture to Mexico (Some still will but it sure won't be me and that's because I live really close to the border, like 6 miles away). Just the other day I went for a joy ride down some roads that I had never been South of where I live and came across the border wall that must be over 20ft tall and saw what I believed to be 4 illegal immigrants getting loaded up in a 4 door pick-up. The driver stared me down and got the heck out of there fast! I won't be going for anymore joy rides.

I've heard about grenades getting sold cheap


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like they wrecked from the front end. Where are all the bullet holes, on the other side?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

March 4, 2010 

*DPS urges Spring Break travelers to avoid Mexico*​
The Texas Department of Public Safety is urging all Texas Spring Breakers to avoid traveling to border cities in Mexico. 

"There is an increase in Mexican drug cartel related violence in the northern Mexican border cities. Parents should not allow their children to visit these Mexican cities because their safety cannot be guaranteed," said DPS director Steven C. McCraw.

The U.S. State Department web site lists several travel alerts related to violence in Mexico. Travelers should always check that web site for the most up-to-date information related to security issues in Mexico. (See http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_970.html).

During the Spring Break season, DPS will have extra troopers on patrol looking for DWIs, seatbelt violators and speeders.

"We want Spring Break to be memorable, but in a good way," said David Baker, assistant director, Texas Highway Patrol. "You don't want to get arrested for DWI, receive a ticket or be injured somehow because you were irresponsible. Have fun, but please be safe."

DPS is offering several tips for a safe Spring Break.
· Don't text while driving. 
· Wear your seat belt.
· Don't drink and drive.
· Find a sober friend to do the driving.
· Don't leave your drink unattended, and don't accept drinks from strangers. 
· Keep a fresh driver behind the wheel, or stop every couple of hours to rest and walk around.
· Make sure your vehicle is properly maintained.
· Keep your friends close.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> how did they have that barrel in the vehicle before the windows were all busted out?


My guess is they did not forsee the need to shoot out of the side windowns until the sh!t went down. Planned on just raising the rear hatch and letting it rip. They may have gotten suprised and swung the gun to the side to engage the enemey. It is hard to tell from the angle, but maybe enough clearance to do that.

Or they punched it out the window then mounted it on the stand.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Why would anyone want to go down there any way? That place is nothing but trouble. That is crazy !!! We got the best State anyway,so why go down there and take the chance in getting between in a battle like that.
Texas has the best darn gulf fishing no need to go there to fish. This crazed Drug war has been going on forever. It is only getting worse. If they really wanted it to end. They would use pure military might. The money is giving Mexico's govt more power. The stories on the new's are not telling the whole facts. The media does not want to scare us-lmao.
:cheers:


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Progresso*

Here are some pics from Progresso this past summer. Looks like they were getting prepared for this back then!

BB


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Brother Bob said:


> Here are some pics from Progresso this past summer. Looks like they were getting prepared for this back then!
> 
> BB


I like the looks of that ride.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I heard from a good source that all hell was breaking loose after they convicted the Gulf Cartel dude last week and he cooperated by giving up alot of Gulf Cartel names. The Zeta's are now trying to take complete control over the Gulf Cartels operations starting at the border. Pretty much a full scale bad guy war.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Last spring they actually had the sandbags in the middle of the street there in Progreso. Many more soldiers also. I go across, but my medicine, and get the hell out of Dodge. BTW, got the teeth cleaned in that building behind the sandbags (a couple years back). Very good dentist, US trained, and very clean facilities. Very pretty young dental assistants also.


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and me used to go to Cancun for weekends and vacations. Now we keep our money here. Its just not worth the trouble if there is trouble. When we cruise we don't even get off of the ship.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> Why would anyone want to go down there any way? That place is nothing but trouble. That is crazy !!! We got the best State anyway,so why go down there and take the chance in getting between in a battle like that.
> Texas has the best darn gulf fishing no need to go there to fish. This crazed Drug war has been going on forever. It is only getting worse. If they really wanted it to end. They would use pure military might. The money is giving Mexico's govt more power. The stories on the new's are not telling the whole facts. The media does not want to scare us-lmao.
> :cheers:


Kids go to Mexico since they can legally drink. Oh, and to see the donkey show.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thinning the turd herd...one drug war at a time! :cheers:


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

SAY NO TO DRUGS AMERICA!!!!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> how did they have that barrel in the vehicle before the windows were all busted out?


Yea and the guy shooting it is gonna be pinned up against the wheel well on the other side.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

That truck in the Progresso pic would make a helluva hunting rig, huh?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

HC said:


> They were not able to get it up and running


That happened to me before hwell:

Kelly


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Lots is going on over there boys that isn't being reported. I got an email today of what looked like clips out of Faces of Death of some of the poeple that got killed in December. Monterrey and cities by it has a curfew set by the cartels any one going out between 9pm and 6am will be shot if you are seen.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

seattleman1969 said:


> And that .50 was smuggled into Mexico after it was purchased here in the US....... RIGHT


Right...At last weekend's Gunshow.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> ...and I bet the ammo along with that Burb are from here as well! Heck I am surprised they did not have a F250 4x4 crew cab diesel King Ranch instead of that Burb...LOL!


OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> how did they have that barrel in the vehicle before the windows were all busted out?


Like true dummies they couldn't turn it once it was installed...why do you think they lost????


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

Set up 80mm. Mortars along Texas side and lob towards Mexico.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Freaking buzzards. It just sux that the greatest country in the world is bordered by the sorriest country in the world.
I wish we could just run a huge jackhammer right along the border and shove those idiots off in the ocean about a 100 miles or so.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

With today's weaponry why in the world would one want to install such a long barreled piece with limited mobility when so much other hardware is available with higher rates of fire? Probably why they lost this battle.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

speckledred said:


> With today's weaponry why in the world would one want to install such a long barreled piece with limited mobility when so much other hardware is available with higher rates of fire? Probably why they lost this battle.


Nobody said they were smart. Just think of the street cred they had until it did not function worth a sh!t.

I think it is was super ghetto and was never properly tested. It sounded cool and looked cool to them.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> Why would anyone want to go down there any way? That place is nothing but trouble. That is crazy !!! We got the best State anyway,so why go down there and take the chance in getting between in a battle like that.
> Texas has the best darn gulf fishing no need to go there to fish. This crazed Drug war has been going on forever. It is only getting worse. If they really wanted it to end. They would use pure military might. The money is giving Mexico's govt more power. The stories on the new's are not telling the whole facts. The media does not want to scare us-lmao.
> :cheers:


Low drinking age
Cheep Booze
Cheap Meds

Is whats happening really so surprising? Watch some Gangster movies set during Prohibition. Same chit, different poison.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

This is really a disapointment...... I wanted to spend a weekend at Papa Gayos in the near feature


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Roosterfishing in Mexico*

Many of my friends go to Mexico to fish for Roosterfish(pez del gallo).

Does Texas have Roosterfish?

Just curious?? C2


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

All of this is made possible by the citizens of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.

It's our deep rooted addiction for pot and other drugs that has build a multi billion dollar industry. The demand for drugs is created by us. WE are the customers. They ain't doing this for free or for kicks. They are doing cause WE WANT OUR FIX!!!

SHEEEESH.......stop buying the product and all this will end. Yeah, the ugly truth hurts. Go ahead jump into my chit, blast me on the web but the truth is WE ARE THE PROBLEM!!!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

KIKO said:


> SAY NO TO DRUGS AMERICA!!!!


X2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

speckledred said:


> With today's weaponry why in the world would one want to install such a long barreled piece with limited mobility when so much other hardware is available with higher rates of fire? Probably why they lost this battle.


 Because the other side has this:


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> All of this is made possible by the citizens of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 
> It's our deep rooted addiction for pot and other drugs that has build a multi billion dollar industry. The demand for drugs is created by us. WE are the customers. They ain't doing this for free or for kicks. They are doing cause WE WANT OUR FIX!!!
> 
> SHEEEESH.......stop buying the product and all this will end. Yeah, the ugly truth hurts. Go ahead jump into my chit, blast me on the web but the truth is WE ARE THE PROBLEM!!!


Speaking for your self since my wife and have never bought any of their chit.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Got the solution (stole it of course). Drug test anyone and everyone that recieved federal or state aid (money). That means welfare, college student's grants, farm subsidies, anything that gets paid by the gov. People would have to decide to get high or get free money. Also would create tons of jobs in the hair folicle drug test biz. Drug use would go down and border violence would follow. I'm just a dreamer though.


----------



## fire14fishin (Aug 24, 2008)

The replies about that country and making statements about it as a whole. the truth is the few that ruin it for the many, which is the case in a lot of situations. If u venture in further than just the borders, u willl find some of the most respectful and kindest people. The borders are the worst as are our busy big city areas in the states. Some can make statements similar to the ones i read, about our country if they only visited the worst areas in our country.... ...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> All of this is made possible by the citizens of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 
> It's our deep rooted addiction for pot and other drugs that has build a multi billion dollar industry. The demand for drugs is created by us. WE are the customers. They ain't doing this for free or for kicks. They are doing cause WE WANT OUR FIX!!!
> 
> SHEEEESH.......stop buying the product and all this will end. Yeah, the ugly truth hurts. Go ahead jump into my chit, blast me on the web but the truth is WE ARE THE PROBLEM!!!


100% Correct. No demand, no supply, no money to fight over.
I know not everyone does illegal drugs, but there are enough here to make it a multi billion dollar industry.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

pevotva said:


> Got the solution (stole it of course). Drug test anyone and everyone that recieved federal or state aid (money). That means welfare, college student's grants, farm subsidies, anything that gets paid by the gov. People would have to decide to get high or get free money. Also would create tons of jobs in the hair folicle drug test biz. Drug use would go down and border violence would follow. I'm just a dreamer though.


Great Dream!



Brokejeep said:


> Speaking for your self since my wife and I have never bought any of their chit.


X2!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

fire14fishin said:


> The replies about that country and making statements about it as a whole. the truth is the few that ruin it for the many, which is the case in a lot of situations. If u venture in further than just the borders, u willl find some of the most respectful and kindest people. The borders are the worst as are our busy big city areas in the states. Some can make statements similar to the ones i read, about our country if they only visited the worst areas in our country.... ...


 Funny, I've never seen APC's, Suburbans with .50 BMG's and sandbagged machine gun emplacements ANYWHERE in Houston.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I would love to have one of these even without the gun.


dwilliams35 said:


> Because the other side has this:


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

The thing to do is buy made in the U.S.A. Home grown !! JK lol!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

donkeyman said:


> This is really a disapointment...... I wanted to spend a weekend at Papa Gayos in the near feature


I hear they have really nice waitresses.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> All of this is made possible by the citizens of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 
> It's our deep rooted addiction for pot and other drugs that has build a multi billion dollar industry. The demand for drugs is created by us. WE are the customers. They ain't doing this for free or for kicks. They are doing cause WE WANT OUR FIX!!!
> 
> SHEEEESH.......stop buying the product and all this will end. Yeah, the ugly truth hurts. Go ahead jump into my chit, blast me on the web but the truth is WE ARE THE PROBLEM!!!


 Nailed it. No need to discus this any further.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> All of this is made possible by the citizens of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 
> It's our deep rooted addiction for pot and other drugs that has build a multi billion dollar industry. The demand for drugs is created by us. WE are the customers. They ain't doing this for free or for kicks. They are doing cause WE WANT OUR FIX!!!
> 
> SHEEEESH.......stop buying the product and all this will end. Yeah, the ugly truth hurts. Go ahead jump into my chit, blast me on the web but the truth is WE ARE THE PROBLEM!!!


 That's got it's validity, but it's by no means the whole problem: if it was, we'd see the same gunbattles here as well: We've got our occasional tastes of it, but nothing like you see over the border: it's the same supply line, the only difference is that border... You've got a whole slew of countries (Mexico in this case, of course) that are just quite simply putrid with corruption and have a culture that at some level accepts and promotes such things... This doesn't happen without such an environment...


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

pevotva said:


> Got the solution (stole it of course). Drug test anyone and everyone that recieved federal or state aid (money). That means welfare, college student's grants, farm subsidies, anything that gets paid by the gov. People would have to decide to get high or get free money. Also would create tons of jobs in the hair folicle drug test biz. Drug use would go down and border violence would follow. I'm just a dreamer though.


Amen Brother!! That's why I can't get government aid for school, I'm German/Czech American and have a job. Not white, not black, not mexican, German/Czech AMERICAN, Let me say it again, A...M...E...R...I...C...A...N!!!!!!!!! I still claim my ancestoral roots and am darn proud of it but I don't use it as a crutch. Everyone in this country is not created equally. If you where born here then you are AMERICAN. Race should not even matter!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

THE ALAMO - The 13 Days Of Glory - My Very Special Homage


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

It's coming again! Final Assault ....lol


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Is Mexico dangerous? Where the hey did you think the cartels were gonna go when Arizona and California put up fences and increased border patrol, Mexico has been bad for the last 5-7 years, thats why I have no reason to cross the southern Texas border. rs


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

drug cartels, los zetas, gun battles, is it dangerous, yes......will it ever change? not until someone like the u.s. gets heavily involved.....why? because the cartels and los zetas have so much control and money that they pretty much run everything. police are bribed, government officals paid off to look away as if nothing is happening. no one can be trusted in mexico because of the power these cartels have. we are lucky that the gun battles really haven't reached into our united states yet, but i fear that they evintually will because the cartels are already moving into the southern most towns.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

ONE THING ABOUT IT YOU GO ACROSS AND GET YOUR A** IN A JAM UNCLE OBAMA NOT COME LOOKING FOR YOU ,THE HAD A GOOD VIDEO ON gANGLAND ABOUT THE lOS Zitas they are one of the strong arms in Laredo and yes they are here also they are brutal they love to put people in barrels and burn them alive.. i went across alot in the 90s wouldnt do it again


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Plain and simple.... We need a gov with balls here in Texas. Look what they did to our border boys for shooting one in butt! Geeeezz what short term memory loss we have!

Nothing else to say!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Can you imagine how deaf that ******* would be after pulling the trigger on that Ma Deuce?!! LOL I'm guessing one burst and Jose would be rolling on the floor and grabbing his ears.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Wake Up Folks! *

*We pay taxes to keep our borders safe!*

*Write Perry......don't be skeeered.*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Last I knew a war with Mexico would be international, we need to send a couple of cruise missiles from San Antonio, followed up by a dozen or so Apache's down and this mess would be over in 2 days. And if Calderon doesn't agree, make that mansion he lives in dust, and get to business. rs


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I made the wise 20 year old decision to drive my brand new truck all the way down from Nacogdoches to Padre to party my butt off for Spring Break back in 2002. Then continued my trend of "brightness" and drove that brand new truck across the border into Matamoras one night. We were being tour guided by some girls from Brownsville (one of which I knew from back home in Houston). Most of them were locals and said it was no big deal because they went all the time, were mexican, and spoke English as their second language.... So of course we had all of our loose ends tied up!!! haha.... They coulda been British for all we cared (minus the funky British grills).... they were hot.... we were 20.... game over.

We drove WAY across the border, 15-20 miles or so, to a bar owned by a guy from Katy. Real nice place.... Clean, etc.... we were the only Americans besides the bar owner in there, and everybody was very nice.... Pouring Tequila all over you... hot mamacitas everywhere.... I will say, it was one of the funnest bars I had ever been too....

I chose not to drink much (bad decision, I will explain later) because I was a little freaked out because I didnt know where we were or how to get home. Needless to say, we stayed til 2am and then left.... When we got about 1/2 mile from the crossing, 2 cop cars lit up our 3 car caravan. They made us all get out of the vehicles. At this point, I am totally freaking out.... Of course, the last thing my dad told me when he found out I was in Padre was to not go across the border.... haha... especially in that shiny new truck that I just spent my entire life savings on and it still had paper plates!

I immediately took off my watch and got my money and shoved it down my underwear. I couldnt understand what the locals that were with us were telling the cops, but they were yelling ALOT.... which did not give me a warm feeling inside. 

While they were yelling, I saw a white college kid walking down the sidewalk by himself, completely wasted.... he stopped next to a building and dropped his pants to pee and a white F150 with a tarp covering the bed (like a makeshift camper shell) rolled up to him. 2 guys jumped out, ran up behind him and hit him in the back with about a 5ft 2x4 and drug him right into the bed of the truck. The guys looked like they were in uniforms and the cops that were talking to us didnt even bat an eye at it. At this point, I am TOTALLING freaking out and went for my watch stashed in my undies for bribery.... Well, they took my watch... it didnt get us out of the situation... they just took it... haha

Then, the unthinkable happened.... One of the girl's guy cousins that was with us just took off running... they didnt even try to catch him... he ran all the way to the crossing and got back into the US.

Us, on the other hand, were then rounded up into our vehicles and one cop car led us back to the police station while the other cop car followed us (there were 14.... well 13 of us now).

When we got to the police station, I was freaking out.... this was the point in which I wish I had chosen to drink... instead, I was stone cold sober and realizing that there was a decent chance that I might end up in a hole out in the desert tonight.

Then we got put into this little temporary fenced area while one of the girls was outside still yelling at the cops.... Then, I decided to try my luck with the money... cuz EVERYBODY always says you can buy Mexico cops.... So I forked over my 150 bucks and guess what?? They took that too... and it didnt do any good... they just took it just like my watch... haha

Finally, this cops cell phone rings and all of the sudden, he says "Go" and opens the gate... we climb back in the trucks and leave like nothing ever happened. Turns out the girl that was yelling's parents had some ties to local government and thats how they let us go (I wish I had known that BEFORE I handed over 250 bucks in money and jewelry).

In the end, the girl told me we had been pulled over for making an illegal left turn (I dont even think we made a turn the whole time we were there, but thats what she said).

We got back to the border and I vowed that I would NEVER step foot in a border town again..... NEVER.... and never will.... I was lucky that night.... I have no idea what happened to the young guy that was hit with the 2x4.... 

And this was all BEFORE the raging cartel war... I cant imagine being going across now....

All parents, do NOT let your kids cross for Spring Break.... Sure, its 10 dollar ALL YOU CAN DRINK bars every 5 feet.... but I would rather pay a HoBo 10 bucks to go buy me some beer at the corner store... lol (I do not condone underage drinking, its wrong and illegal).

And yes, I do have pictures from this 3 day Spring Break trip, and yes, its a 24 hour a day Girls Gone Wild video down there..... haha


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I made the wise 20 year old decision to drive my brand new truck all the way down from Nacogdoches to Padre to party my butt off for Spring Break back in 2002. Then continued my trend of "brightness" and drove that brand new truck across the border into Matamoras one night. We were being tour guided by some girls from Brownsville (one of which I knew from back home in Houston). Most of them were locals and said it was no big deal because they went all the time, were mexican, and spoke English as their second language.... So of course we had all of our loose ends tied up!!! haha.... They coulda been British for all we cared (minus the funky British grills).... they were hot.... we were 20.... game over.
> 
> We drove WAY across the border, 15-20 miles or so, to a bar owned by a guy from Katy. Real nice place.... Clean, etc.... we were the only Americans besides the bar owner in there, and everybody was very nice.... Pouring Tequila all over you... hot mamacitas everywhere.... I will say, it was one of the funnest bars I had ever been too....
> 
> ...


Well don't just talk about the video boeeey...POST IT UP!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Catchy, you know how I roll.... and you would just get drool all over your chin... haha

Plus, my infraction just expired and I dont need another one... haha

I did see some interesting keg stands though...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

we have family that live in matamoros. have no fear of going across the border. if you seek trouble anywhere you will find it even in the us!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well don't just talk about the video boeeey...POST IT UP!


That's what I'm screamin'

Don't be skeered!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

capt. david said:


> we have family that live in matamoros. have no fear of going across the border. if you seek trouble anywhere you will find it even in the us!


You might want to make a phone call to see what's really going on right now. Innocent people are being shot by the
catrels in protest of the government sending in the military. But if you think it still safe by all means go have some tacos and a few beers.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Catchy, you know how I roll.... and you would just get drool all over your chin... haha
> 
> Plus, my infraction just expired and I dont need another one... haha
> 
> I did see some interesting keg stands though...


Infractions build Character....POST UP JR! :dance:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

just talked to my relatives. 2 gun battles did happen between 2 drug cartels groups. other than that back to business. don't always believe the media. first hand knowledge is best. what is really sad is the demand america has for meth and cocaine. thats what these cartels want to control, not the weed trade.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> All of this is made possible by the citizens of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 
> It's our deep rooted addiction for pot and other drugs that has build a multi billion dollar industry. The demand for drugs is created by us. WE are the customers. They ain't doing this for free or for kicks. They are doing cause WE WANT OUR FIX!!!
> 
> SHEEEESH.......stop buying the product and all this will end. Yeah, the ugly truth hurts. Go ahead jump into my chit, blast me on the web but the truth is WE ARE THE PROBLEM!!!


Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding, we have a winner, show him what he has won Johnny!

Supply and demand.

They have the supply, and the U.S. has a huge demand!

The thing is, the demand is going nowhere, and when the drug cartels have more money than most governments, this so called "war on drugs" will never end. 
Besides, there is no money for both sides of the war if it ends.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

deke said:


> Can you imagine how deaf that ********* would be after pulling the trigger on that Ma Deuce?!! LOL I'm guessing one burst and Jose would be rolling on the floor and grabbing his ears.


Just wondering, exactly how is this person a "*******" if they are still in Mexico?









Unless of course, you consider all Mexicans, Legal or not, "********"

Just wondering!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

saggrock said:


> Just wondering, exactly how is this person a "*******" if they are still in Mexico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make an excellent point.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

It just seems like folks on there way down there would notice all of the people going the other way and take the hint. :headknock:cop::mpd:


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

that pic is crazy, I can see why they didnt get the machine going in time...


those mexican troops have been in progresso since the shooting on the bridge in March of 08, I havnt heard of much in progresso since then though...Been lots of times


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Infractions build Character....POST UP JR! :dance:


With as many members as 2cool has, its a pretty good chance that some of the paparazzied girl's daddys are on this site as well.... and well, that would be just plain awkward... haha

I wish I knew how to do that little trick that people on here do to mark out peoples faces....


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> With as many members as 2cool has, its a pretty good chance that some of the paparazzied girl's daddys are on this site as well.... and well, that would be just plain awkward... haha
> 
> *I wish I knew how to do that little trick that people on here do to mark out peoples faces*....


LOL email them to me and I'll help :cheers:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> All of this is made possible by the citizens of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 
> It's our deep rooted addiction for pot and other drugs that has build a multi billion dollar industry. The demand for drugs is created by us. WE are the customers. They ain't doing this for free or for kicks. They are doing cause WE WANT OUR FIX!!!
> 
> SHEEEESH.......stop buying the product and all this will end. Yeah, the ugly truth hurts. Go ahead jump into my chit, blast me on the web but the truth is WE ARE THE PROBLEM!!!


 Well Said, Timemachine.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

capt. david said:


> just talked to my relatives. 2 gun battles did happen between 2 drug cartels groups. other than that back to business. don't always believe the media. first hand knowledge is best. what is really sad is the demand america has for meth and cocaine. thats what these cartels want to control, not the weed trade.


 
Only 2 gun battles with fully autos rocking and rolling. I guess that aint too bad. How many people were killed that were not involved? Go back just a few weeks and recall all of the high school kids were killed at a party. 

Can you imagine the blowback if that happened in the US and it was done by a criminal organization? Every federal alphabet cop, state, and local cop would not rest until justice was served. 

I know we have issues in the US with the wing nuts that run into a school and kill people, but it is not a structured criminal organization killing innocent people. I know that is not the intent most of the time, but they are killing innocents.

Look at the murder total for Juarez this year alone. Mexico, soon to be the newest Narco Nation if it has not become that already.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> With as many members as 2cool has, its a pretty good chance that some of the paparazzied girl's daddys are on this site as well.... and well, that would be just plain awkward... haha
> 
> I wish I knew how to do that little trick that people on here do to mark out peoples faces....


Pm me the pictures and I take care of it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

8 teens shot at indiana roller rink!!! enough said!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

capt. david said:


> 8 teens shot at indiana roller rink!!! enough said!


Not NEAR enough said Really....You actually think they would be "and this sounds harsh" Just SHOT down in Mezzico????They would be tortured then killed and the Girls would be Raped ...sold to the highest bidder then raped again...Over and Over continuously raped..Drugged then raped some MORE Then on to a terrible death with out their families EVER finding them ...!So NO, not even close to "ENOUGH SAID" You people need to wake the **** Up! It Disgusts me how some of our own 2coolers take -up for Mezzco!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

It's like, this whole other country. :rybka:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> It's like, this whole other country. :rybka:


LMAO.......Absolutely correct My Pokey brudduh!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

capt. david said:


> 8 teens shot at indiana roller rink!!! enough said!


PSHISH... Man on Fire.... Enough Said...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

capt. david said:


> 8 teens shot at indiana roller rink!!! enough said!


 Yep, and it's national news. Meanwhile, that many people get machine-gunned in Juarez and it probably won't make anything but the obituary page... Too common of an occurrence to be news... Sure, violence happens everywhere: it's a matter of scale here: Mexico is nothing but a war zone...


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

last week one of my distrubitors in Monclova sent me a few pics he had actually taken riding around. Several shot up SUVs with bodies still in them, people shot up laying on the road, military vehicles, it looks like a war zone to me. It was not media, it was a guy that lives and tries to work there. Needless to say, business has been pretty slow there. They are afraid to get out much. I will not be going to Mexico no matter what.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not NEAR enough said Really....You actually think they would be "and this sounds harsh" Just SHOT down in Mezzico????They would be tortured then killed and the Girls would be Raped ...sold to the highest bidder then raped again...Over and Over continuously raped..Drugged then raped some MORE Then on to a terrible death with out their families EVER finding them ...!So NO, not even close to "ENOUGH SAID" You people need to wake the **** Up! It Disgusts me how some of our own 2coolers take -up for Mezzco!


Catchy, Where do you come up with this chit? Well it disgusts me when ya'll group all Mexico's citizens as killers and thieves. I have hunted there since I was 18 yrs old. Some ( maybe most) of the most genuine, honest, friendly,down to earth,good-hearted people that I have ever had the pleasure of spending time with, have been cowboys down there.Yeah I know that was a long sentence. I spend over 45 days a year down there, And I ain't skeeert. That being said I would advise woman to not go partying over there at night, especially unescorted.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> how did they have that barrel in the vehicle before the windows were all busted out?


The barrel is detachable. Thats probably why they didn't get to use it before they got toasted. Took a bit to get the barrel on.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> Catchy, Where do you come up with this chit? Well it disgusts me when ya'll group all Mexico's citizens as killers and thieves. I have hunted there since I was 18 yrs old. Some ( maybe most) of the most genuine, honest, friendly,down to earth,good-hearted people that I have ever had the pleasure of spending time with, have been cowboys down there.Yeah I know that was a long sentence. I spend over 45 days a year down there, And I ain't skeeert. That being said I would advise woman to not go partying over there at night, especially unescorted.


LMAO...who grouped ALL meskin Citizen's as Killers and rapists??? NO FRIGGIN BODY ON HERE........I think that you are only Concerned that if we raise ENOUGH he77 that your hunting may Cease down there and that my friend is where the Bewlchit is! Love them if you want to, let your heart BLEED out for them....that is your CHOICE...but sooner or later a Much more Bold and Harsh line will be drawn between USA and Mexico....just pick which side of it YOU want to be on! :headknock


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> LMAO...who grouped ALL meskin Citizen's as Killers and rapists??? NO FRIGGIN BODY ON HERE........I think that you are only Concerned that if we raise ENOUGH he77 that your hunting may Cease down there and that my friend is where the Bewlchit is! Love them if you want to, let your heart BLEED out for them....that is your CHOICE...but sooner or later a Much more Bold and Harsh line will be drawn between USA and Mexico....just pick which side of it YOU want to be on! :headknock


I wish You would raise MORE HAYLE. I wish it would get MORE coverage in the news. I wish more hunters would throw in the towel down there. I wouldn't mind if I was the Only American crossing that river. My heart doesn't need to BLEED OUT for anybody down there. The families that I deal with out on our ranches are happier than pigs in CHeite. They are always smiling and laughing. I don't EVER feel sorry for them. By the way who do YOU know that was raped and killed down there, or went missing for that matter


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> I wish You would raise MORE HAYLE. I wish it would get MORE coverage in the news. I wish more hunters would throw in the towel down there. I wouldn't mind if I was the Only American crossing that river. My heart doesn't need to BLEED OUT for anybody down there. The families that I deal with out on our ranches are happier than pigs in CHeite. They are always smiling and laughing. I don't EVER feel sorry for them. _*By the way who do YOU know that was raped and killed down there, or went missing for that matter*_




Pretty stupid arsed Bold Arsed question..your mouth just opened and Diarrhea just spewed out..as a matter of fact have Two GREAT friends that have both lost their children down there on two separate occasions- one at the age of 21 and the other at the age of 23....both Young Ladies and Both on the Border- 1 found two month's later and still looking for the other! And Their names are absolutely NONE of your Eff'N business, both only separated from their families for a short period of time! I am certainly bitter towards that dayumd chit hole of a country and plenty more reasons to feel this way! I wish you the best of LUCK in your travels down there "Because that is what you have been traveling down there on" and you will need plenty more luck as these trying times will only get worse! I love Hunting/Fishing and the outdoors as much as ANYONE, but where i am different than you is ,i place the Value on life way Above the value of risking life to go Hunting In a Very Un-stable Country! Good Luck in your OH SO SAFE Travels to MEXICO!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I vote to invade and make Mexico the new American, summer, vacation, destination!!! 

I bet the "Officials, Politicians, & Cartels" would start to clear things up once the Abrams, Apaches, Amphibious Assault Ships, & Carriers started showing up on their door steps!!!! They would certainly need more than a Suburban to show up with a 50 Cal. in it for help!!!!

One can fantasize can't he?!?!?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> [/B][/I]
> 
> Pretty stupid arsed Bold Arsed question..your mouth just opened and Diarrhea just spewed out..as a matter of fact have Two GREAT friends that have both lost their children down there on two separate occasions- one at the age of 21 and the other at the age of 23....both Young Ladies and Both on the Border- 1 found two month's later and still looking for the other! And Their names are absolutely NONE of your Eff'N business, both only separated from their families for a short period of time! I am certainly bitter towards that dayumd chit hole of a country and plenty more reasons to feel this way! I wish you the best of LUCK in your travels down there "Because that is what you have been traveling down there on" and you will need plenty more luck as these trying times will only get worse! I love Hunting/Fishing and the outdoors as much as ANYONE, but where i am different than you is ,i place the Value on life way Above the value of risking life to go Hunting In a Very Un-stable Country! Good Luck in your OH SO SAFE Travels to MEXICO!


 Well I apologize.I am sorry to hear that. I had no idea you and your friends lost loved ones down there. Now I understand your hatred when this topic comes up. I wish your friends luck on finding the other daughter.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> Well I apologize.I am sorry to hear that. I had no idea you and your friends lost loved ones down there. Now I understand your hatred when this topic comes up. I wish your friends luck on finding the other daughter.


Thank you...i don't want any American Citizen getting harmed over there so i think about everyone of you guy's that goes over there, and if i don't say anything...then i havn't done my part! Be careful!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

anytime you travel out of the country you should be careful. i will not travel to juarez because i know better. i will travel to other parts of mexico. the US has it share of sex slave businesses and missing people that have never been located ect...most of the drug cartels are based in south america and use mexico to traffic the dope into the US. my wife is hispanic(mexican) so i kind of take offense when comments are made about one's race. what is a "meskin"? would love to see the day someone calls my wife a "meskin"! i would sit back and enjoy the fireworks!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

capt. david said:


> my wife is hispanic(mexican) so i kind of take offense when comments are made about one's race. what is a "meskin"? would love to see the day someone calls my wife a "meskin"! i would sit back and enjoy the fireworks!


Mine too. She was an illegal when i met her. Now...Licensed Realtor, Licensed LO, certified paraleagal and going to law school.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

capt. david said:


> anytime you travel out of the country you should be careful. i will not travel to juarez because i know better. i will travel to other parts of mexico. the US has it share of sex slave businesses and missing people that have never been located ect...most of the drug cartels are based in south america and use mexico to traffic the dope into the US. my wife is hispanic(mexican) so i kind of take offense when comments are made about one's race. what is a "meskin"? would love to see the day someone calls my wife a "meskin"! i would sit back and enjoy the fireworks!





Timemachine said:


> Mine too. She was an illegal when i met her. Now...Licensed Realtor, Licensed LO, certified paraleagal and going to law school.


My wife is Hispanic also...but she doesn't pull the race card!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

catchy you drew it when you used the word "meskin"! i pulled the trigger. lol my wife was born in the US, but she is proud of her heritage, not ashamed.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

capt. david said:


> catchy you drew it when you used the word "meskin"! i pulled the trigger. lol my wife was born in the US, but she is proud of her heritage, not ashamed.


And i will pull that trigger again..MESKIN..there is a difference! I didn't go over to Mexico to find a wife and i didn't hang out in a bario to find her either, she was a Natural Born Citizen Of the great ole US of A ! If they came over here legally and became a Citizen and Respect the US of A and DO NOT want to fly The Mexico flag OR fight for Mexican Right's in the US of A ..then More power to them, i would not want to take their heritage away from them as long as they don't try and put it above being an AMERICAN First...other wise i have NO compassion towards ANYONE who marries one to make them a Citizen! This is all Theoretical of course!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

just because you marry a person from another country doesn't make them a citizen of the US. that loophole in the immigration process was changed long ago!! lol


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

capt. david said:


> ...most of the drug cartels are based in south america and use mexico to traffic the dope into the US


Nevermind, I typed up a long post about what happened to a friend of ours yesterday but your too close minded to realize what's really going on.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Dayum,,,,,,,You guys are way off the topic! lmao

No it is not safe to go in certain parts of Mexico due to the cartel violence! 

lmao


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

its not just Cartels. its Gangs like Ms 13 who are Salvadorians .. there the 1s who are Loping heads off... the borders Crossings have been open for 3 hrs a day..& its getting seriously fugly down there.. were limited to what we see & hear..
Thanks you Bias Medial Sensationalism & The Goverment for feeding us full of Mushroom food(Shiatt)


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

fishin i would have liked to hear the story. close minded i am not, my aunt and uncle are 2 of the most prominate business owners in matamoros. some of my relatives work the border for homelans security, some live in mexico and work in the US ect,,, i get the real story of what goes on in matamoros.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

The amount of money the drug cartel has bro! They knocked the window out and installed the gun is my guess. That car is worth 2 lines of coke to them.



mastercylinder said:


> how did they have that barrel in the vehicle before the windows were all busted out?


----------

